# NO names but theyre home now



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

They slept almost the entire 40 minute drive home, good little passengers.

It will probably be a week before we give them names but here they are.

Our torti is acting exactly as expected. She smells a lot of unfamiliar scents around and shes sitting very defensively by the coffee table eyeballing the empty carrier. I played with her for about 15 minutes by her box bed with a few toys. Shes very playable still but very guarded. I think it may take a week or so for her to adjust to them. Im going to try and rub her down with a blanket when shes calm and then rub that all over the kittens to try and get whatever vet and shelter smells from unfixed cats off them.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

obviously they are very active. I took about 50 or so pics and these were the only ones that werent blurry

Heres samantha, I didnt want to aggrevate her so I took the pic with the iphones crappy zoon


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Awww kittens!! They are so cute, congratulations on the new additions!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Very cute. Can't wait to hear stories of their adventures (as well as their names).

p.s. I know I don't get a vote, but I say LeBron and Kobe.


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are adorable. I hope that your resident cat adjusts to them very quickly.

How about Franklin and Winston for names?


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

My girl friend wants to name them after composers of classical music, but Im guessing in some shorter nickname fashion. Im up for that.

Well she use to freak out and hiss at our old male Orion whenever we would bring him home from the vet for 24-48 hours. Im assuming its because all the scents that got on him while he was there. He would mozy on up to her and she would spit and his at him then run off. He would always just stand there and have a look on his face like "why the **** are you acting like this sis"

This time the kittens dont know her and wont just walk around her like nothings wrong so Im guessing Ill just need to play a fewgames swapping their scent on her things, rubbing blankets on the kittens that she lays on sometimes.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

They are too stinkin cute. How can you tell them apart?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

So sam met one of their hands from under the door. I wanted to let her back in the room for a while so I put them in their little room for a few hours. She freaked out and ran out of the room. Now shes sitting about 6ft from the door just watching it. I assume this is how it will go tonight while we sleep. Im going to be woken up due to her investigating, hissing, then running off.



soccergrl76 said:


> They are too stinkin cute. How can you tell them apart?


ones a light bluish grey with soft lines and other has those hard grey black tabby lines. I think my iphone hasnt showing the difference that well. That also have noticeable differences in personality already.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh and a few facts, their both 13 weeks old and the lighter guy weights around 4.6lbs and the darker fella was a few ounces less. Thankfully they both went to the bathroom in the litter box as I was shutting the door. Theres always that initial worry they will not like the litter.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Aww! Adorable kitties1


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They're soooo cute! Who's the cutie in the tunnel? 

Oh. 

Umm...Well, I guess you can tell me once you give them names.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

So cute!! Love the look of them.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Zerafian said:


> *My girl friend wants to name them after composers of classical music*, but Im guessing in some shorter nickname fashion. Im up for that.


Classical music composers?? LOVE that idea!!! How 'bout Franz and Johannes (pronounced Yo-han)? Or Claude and Igor? GREAT fun!!

Google


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Classical music composers?? LOVE that idea!!! How 'bout Franz and Johannes (pronounced Yo-han)? Or Claude and Igor? GREAT fun!!


LOL, when he wrote that, I was thinking Ludwig (van Beethoven) and Felix (Mendelssohn).


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> LOL, when he wrote that, I was thinking Ludwig (van Beethoven) and Felix (Mendelssohn).


Not Ludwig!  I was thinking Franz (Schubert) and Frédéric (Chopin). 

Or Wolfgang and Amadeus.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Well we got their names...I stuck with the constellations for the bluish grey and we went with a composer for the black/grey. Leo and Bartok. My girl friends sister has a cat named bella and Im pretty certain our male cat with the darker stripes will look almost just like her when hes older. That flatter face and his meow is very similar. So she told me she knew a composer named Bella Bartok, I think its a funny name but it fit the little guy.

So yeah, Leo and Bartok it is  Thanks for all the suggestions everyone, believe I actually did suggest some to her.

heres a few more pics of them...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations to Leo and Bartok on having names!  I remember playing a lot of Bartok on the piano...

And stop it already with the cute pictures!  

But just to be clear, in the last pic above, that's Bartok on the left and Leo on the right?


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

spirite said:


> Congratulations to Leo and Bartok on having names!  I remember playing a lot of Bartok on the piano...
> 
> And stop it already with the cute pictures!
> 
> But just to be clear, in the last pic above, that's Bartok on the left and Leo on the right?


you would be correct


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

They are very cute! Yes, I could see the differences between the two in the pictures. I'm sure adjustments between them all will occur slowly over time. 

I have collared my two kittens with different colored colors which makes it easier when I only see one of them, since they are both grey. But, their faces are quite different enough, so if I see the face, I know which is which. 

Please keep us updated on their progress!

Mylita


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

and I was pulling for "thing one" and "thing two" very cute!!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

So yesterday evening we let them out into the entire apartment for about 30 minutes. Our adult female didnt like it to much. She jumped up on one of the kitchen chairs and just eyeballed them and growled if they got to close.

Currently I leave the bedroom door open just enough so she can see them but they cant get out. I have a 50lb weight in the way.

I know it will take time, especially knowing shes so sensitive to new smells and the new kittens. 

I dont feel like Im in the wrong letting her see them out and about. Right now they are stuck in the room all day and she knows that. I figure small doses of their presence is a good idea.

Iv read articles about introducing and such but opinions are always welcome...and helpful



tghsmith said:


> and I was pulling for "thing one" and "thing two" very cute!!


lol, Seussin' it up


----------



## kittyglitter (Feb 1, 2013)

OK, so what are their names? Must be calling them something by now right ?:daisyCurious minds want to know...LOL


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

kittyglitter said:


> OK, so what are their names? Must be calling them something by now right ?:daisyCurious minds want to know...LOL


a couple days ago, check up on post 17


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

First time we've let them out of the room for more then 20 minutes. They were all over the cat tree. I tried to get sam to play with them as well. They ended up finding some old catnip at the top of the tree and that was the end. They started getting all hyper and chasing Sam around the house. After the second time we decided to put them back in the room so Sam could not be so stressed.

Heres some videos of their first experience with the cat tree. In the second video it stops right before Leo falls off the tree, dont worry he was back up there right after he fell trying to fall all over again.


----------

